
Five decisions that made the Nobel Prizes look bad - dnetesn
http://phys.org/news/2016-10-decisions-nobel-prizes-bad.html
======
alpeb
Very relevant given than this year's Nobel peace prize will most likely gonna
be awarded to one of the biggest mass murderers in Colombia's history, alias
Timochenko, or perhaps maybe awarded to the country as a whole for the current
"peace" process, that is nothing more than an appeasement circus.

